# Busco circuito glucometro



## comandante (Mar 29, 2007)

hola soy un estudiante de teleco , estoy haciendo un trabajo de bioingenieria y busco un esquema electrico o diagrama de bloques de un glucometro, medidor de glucosa en sangre, por favor si algun compañero sabe algo del tema o me pudiera facilitar lo que busco estaria enormemente agradecido


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 29, 2007)

Aqui hay datos para arrancar:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glucometers
El método de medición es electroquímico y se basa en utilizar
electrodos con enzimas que liberan electrones en presencia de 
un sustrato, en este caso la glucosa. La electrónica es 
relativamente simple, ya que solamente hay que aplicar potencial 
eléctrico de valor controlado y medir la corriente resultante, la cual 
puedes integrar o no. 
Hay dos detalles: debes usar amplificador de precisión y entradas 
JFET, DIFET o MOSFET, por que las impedancias del sistema a ser 
monitoreado son muy altas. Luego debes conseguit el electrodo
impregnado con la enzima. Pero eso se consigue en las farmacias.

Saludos


----------



## comandante (Mar 30, 2007)

muchas gracias!, al menos es un inicio, voy a echarle un vistazo


----------



## pajicsu (Feb 13, 2008)

perromuerto soy de maracaibo y tambien estoy realizando un glucometro pero no tengo material de nada, quisiera saber si tienes algun circuito de como es el funcionamiento o al menos el principio de funcionamiento de estos equipos. gracias


----------



## Unikfriend (Nov 27, 2008)

No se si toda les sirva despues de un año... jijii

http://www.analog.com/en/medical-so..._Systems_Using_Amperometry/resources/fca.html

Yo ahorita tambien ando buscando diagramas de glaucometros, si tienen algo avisenme..
bye


----------



## don C (Oct 30, 2009)

ayuda en verdad...yo no lo voy a implementar pero si estaria weno

la información ayuda como mierrrrrrrrr....


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola don C
entra a este enlace, espero te sirva
http://redalyc.uaemex.mx/redalyc/html/707/70713306/70713306.html

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## don C (Nov 10, 2009)

gracias en vdd me sirvio de mucho....!!!!(Y)


----------



## martin85cba (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola amigos les hago una consulta respecto a este tema, pudieron encontrar algun esquematico o circuito de un glucometro que no sea el del paper? les agradezco cualquier información, Ando buscando mas bien el circuito de uno comercial. saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola martin85cba

En el Archivo Adjunto Tipo PDF encontrarás un circuito para hacer un DVM como medidor de PH.
Contiene un poco de teoría.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## martin85cba (Feb 9, 2010)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos, ahora lo leo!
Mi idea es complementar un glucometro con un modulo bluetooth a traves de un microcontrolador, para comunicar las mediciones inalambricamente... Saludos!


----------



## LordJeigeR (Abr 9, 2011)

Alguien ha implementado el circuito propuesto por MrCarlos ??

Funciona ??


----------



## rochita (Jun 1, 2015)

yo tb quisiera un circuito o algo para empezar, me parece super interesante esto de los glucometros


----------

